# Who fix broken light fixture?



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a light fixture that's acting weird lately...
It's having this "electrical" sound when it's turned on and sometimes it just won't light up.

Does anyone know if there's a place that can fix this?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If its a fluorescent fixture, it'll either be the tube or the ballast. If you check the tube's contacts (check for corrosion) and everything seems to be installed properly, then it's probably the ballast that may need replacing.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. ya check the bulb i had the same thing once on my coralife, making a buzzing sound. i thought it was the ballast, but turned out to be a loose bulb. Cheers


----------

